# Battery problem 99 Nissan Altima



## trebor864 (Jan 18, 2013)

My battery has been dying. I just got a new alternator last week and i thought it was fixed. It lasted a week. this morning my car died again. I was driving to get some breakfast and when i was down the road from my house my car died. The break light and battery light came on, then the air bag light came one, then it wouldn't start up. This was the problem a week ago but like i said i got a new alternator and i was running fine all week and today it died. do i need a new battery?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe...or maybe the new alternator is faulty. First, you'll need to charge the battery and have it tested; if the battery is over four years old, I would just replace it. Once the battery is tested "good," it can be installed. Now the car can be started and the charging system checked. A voltmeter will be needed to check the voltage at the battery. Most Nissans will charge around 14.7 volts, but a range of 13.2 to 15.0 volts is acceptable. Make sure you check it at idle with loads "off" and "on" and also at 2500 RPM. If the voltage is out of spec (and you already confirmed the charging system warning lamp is working), you must make sure you are getting power to the back of the alternator at the "BAT" terminal, which will have a white, 10 gauge wire going to it. If you have power here, replace the alternator. If not, check the fusible link for the alternator (it will be a high amp fuse, like 100A or 80A).


----------



## Z300 (Mar 17, 2012)

Need to check the wiring, radio too
Why do you replace the alternator? Did you check it is working?


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

I've once replaced the alternator & battery (about 10 years ago) only to find that it was the rear passenger side power window relay that was draining the battery. I have been driving without the relay for years and obviously never could open that window


----------

